# Anmeldetyp nicht erteilt...



## DaUhl (25. Juli 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich bastel zur Zeit an einem kleinen Netzwerk mit vier Rechnern und einem Router. Das funktioniert soweit auch alles ganz gut. Nur auf einen Rechner kann man nicht zugreifen. Er taucht unter benachbarte Computer auf, aber wenn ich versuche drauf zuzugreifen, kommt nur die Meldung: "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen. Dem Benutzer wurde der angeforderte Anmeldetyp auf diesem Computer nicht erteilt." Da kann ich nicht wirklich viel mit anfangen... Umgekehrt funktioniert das aber alles mit dem zugreifen auf die Rechner. Auf dem Rechner, auf dem der Zugriff nicht klappt, ist Win 2000 installiert. Da drauf läuft keine Firewall. Die Laufwerke und Ordner sind alle freigegeben. 

Habt ihr Tipps, was da nicht stimmt?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Da Uhl


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. August 2003)

Hi

Welches OS hat der Rechner auf den du zugreifen willst? Sag mir bescheid vielleicht kann ich dir helfen!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Blackmoor (8. August 2003)

hab das gleiche problem, und auch keine ahnung
aber da es sich bei mir um einen kleinen server handelt
an dem ich ständig rumbastel hab ich mich noch nicht näher damit befasst

Blackmoor


----------



## Blackmoor (8. August 2003)

Ich glaube aber das es was mit protokollen zu tun hat,
die nicht installiert wurden...

Blackmoor


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (8. August 2003)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das an dem Guest-User von MS. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Weil Windows meldet sich auf einem anderen Rechner meist als Gast an. Diesen vorgang kann man bei WinXP Pro jedoch ausschalten, dann könnte es Funktionieren. Genaueres kann ich auch nicht sagen, dazu bräuchte ich eine genauere erläuterung der Netzwerkstruktur mit den installierten Betriebssystemen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Daxi (8. August 2003)

Generell geht die Freigabe von WinNT-Systemen nicht ohne weiteres von einem Win95/98/ME-System.
Win2000 z.B. verlangt ein Passwort.
In Win98 (glaube ich) wird ein Fenster zur Eingabe des Passworts zwar angezeigt, man kann aber keinen Benutzernamen eingeben.
Ich glaube, dass genau da der Fehler sitzt.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir/euch helfen konnte.
Ich nehme für Freigaben nur noch FTP her. Die meisten anfänger auf lans können damit zwar nicht umgehen aber naja egal. Hab auf meinem Rechner auch einen Webserver laufen, wo eine Erklärung dazu drauf ist. Wers dann noch nicht kapiert hat pecht gehabt. (misst schon wieder vom Thema abgewichen...)


----------

